# Zipper vs. PTVnet



## Dorv (Sep 28, 2004)

Ok,

So, I've used Instacake and PTVnet in the past to hack a SD-DVR40. Now that I've obtained a H10-250, I'm considering pluggin in a new hard drive and hacking it.

Other than saving $20 bucks, what are the Pros and Cons of using one over the other?

I had no problems with my previous installation (other than my POS Dell desktop not agreeing with some of the jumper assignments, but I worked around that), but don't mind trying new things...

Thoughts?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

They're pretty similar, although the Zipper will enable HMO and MRV. PTVnet is easier to use/install because there's only one CD and nothing to download. With PTVnet, you hack your drive while it's in the PC, and then connect it to the Tivo and that's it. With the Zipper, after you connect the drive to the tivo, you have to telnet in and run the enhancement script which sets up networking, hmo, mrv, and many other hacks.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

rbautch said:


> They're pretty similar, although the Zipper will enable HMO and MRV.


Although MRV is of no use to him since he has an HR10-250.


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

I just used the zipper on my HR10-250. Finally got the mfs_ftp running for pseudo MRV goodness.

Go with the zipper!


----------



## br408408 (Dec 29, 2002)

Did the Zipper speed up your H10-250 at all?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

no (other than faster USB)


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

Not any faster. Just better.


----------

